# Rood Fisherman



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Sunday morning me and the son go to a mid michigan lake, get there at daylight. It was -8 at daylight, we drill 35-40 holes before we even start fishing. About 11:30 two guys walk right by us, dont say nothing, not how you doing? just nothing. Set up right near us, drill 3 holes and start fishing. After about 20 minutes they start going around with their vexilars checking all my holes I drilled. I am starting to get pissed, the only reason I did not say anything to them because it was a father and son. I would never go that close to someone without first making some small talk. Like I know your catching some, can we fish your holes or maybe we can drill some more and your welcome to use them. Apparently not every thinks like this, I hate cocky a$$ holes like that, Thats ok they only caught about 5 between them and left after a couple hours


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

this is something i never understood. Why do people drill 35-40 holes on a public body of water and then get mad if other fish them? Its common place that people will fish someone's "old holes" because they don't have an auger, don't feel like making holes though feet of ice, etc. If you not fishing in those holes, why is it wrong for these people to fish them???? How are they to know that all these holes were drilling by one or two people?


----------



## ICEPAPPY (Dec 3, 2002)

Hey if your're not using the hole it's up for grabs. Whats your complaint? Use the holes they're not using. Some people.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

How close was "right near us?"

Did you object mostly to their lack of small talk as they passed, or their proximity?


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

That's a lot of holes! How much of an area does that cover? Maybe they covered such a large area that the boundaries extended into an area that this guy normally considers a hot spot?

Is that a pretty average number of holes for diehard hole-hoppers? 

At any rate, I hear what you're saying, you put a lot of work into the holes and some else is reaping the fruits of your labor. 

If it seems obvious to me that someone has freshly drilled holes, then I personally would not use them without like you said, engaging in small talk or without an invite. But that's just me. Like Icepappy said, unused holes are up for grabs.

I've seen your other posts and pics though, seems like you still do ok! :lol:


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

If you cut 35 holes, then you cut 2 for yourself, two for your son and 31 for other people. Fact is you can only fish two holes at a time, the holes that you aren't using are free for the taking. 

Let's say you and I both want to hunt a 40 of state land. Opening day I show up and set up 35 different blinds on this land prior to you getting there. You come and start to set up in one of those blinds that weren't being used, would it be fair to kick you out? I can only hunt out of 1, do you now have to find another place to hunt? Nah, it's a public piece of land and if I can only cover a small bit of the land then others are free to use the rest, regardless of how many blinds I make.

Same with fishing, doesn't matter how many holes you cut, you can only use 2.

If you want some insulation around you I'd suggest doing this: Next time when you find the spot you want to fish, cut 4 holes, the two you will be using two for your son. Then go a distance away from your spot and cut 30 more holes for others to use. Then when they come to fish and they don't want to cut new holes, they find the 30 holes and can set up on them and you get the space you want.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

ohhhhhhhhhhh rude! i get it after reading the post :lol: i of all people should have got it, god knows i suck at spelling.


----------



## Leakypipe56 (Jul 1, 2004)

Good thing you did not drill a 35 hole circle.:yikes: You might not of been here to post the thread.


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

I agree with the others.If Its a public lake they have as much right to the area as you do ,holes or not.Unless they set up within 20' of me I could care less were they fish.

hoffie


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

Sorry Tommy but in all my years ice fishing that is pretty much the rule. I have been just like you a couple of times when i was younger but now most of the time i just strike up some small talk when others do that Hell a couple of times i have seen others not catching and invited them over to fish.


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

Now, thats alot of holes. If you are drilling that many holes over a large area, then I think you dont have much of an argument. 

On the other hand I know what you are saying. I fish a small private lake alot. I fish 10-40yds offshore from the houses. There are a few old timers who live in those houses and fish every day. They think they own the lake. I will go and just drill like 5 holes in a space no larger than 20', and they will come over and ask ya getting any? I say a few, and they go and sit on one of my freshly drilled and scooped hole 10' away from me. I am not a belligerant guy, and I am not going to start a fight with a 60+ year old guy. I figure they live here, we will have to co-exist. I still get pissed tho. These guys are frickin ballsy. I have seen em set up so close to a total strangers shanty he had to step around them to get out the door.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

If you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all  Who knows why they appeared rude? Maybe they just lost a friend? One never knows....it really doesn't sound like they were rude? Maybe they thought the same thing.....Did you make conversation with them? Takes two to tango. 
I'm also in agreement with others the whole cutting sounds obsessive.


----------



## Ed Stringer (Jan 27, 2004)

It's a bummer tommy if you were on a place were there was'nt that many people fishin and that happens, it might piss me off. I always act like I'm throwing a bobber from my boat and I try to stay back that far. You'd be in a fight everyday if you fish LSC cuz that is common like you would'nt beleave. Sometimes I feel like I'm a beacon light that everyone runs to. I think we have semilar styles of fishing and I can relate. I don't mind if asked first, hell I'll give up the hole I'm fishing if a guy is having a hard time. Why would'nt you have an augar ??? Some peoples kids.


----------



## youngbuck26 (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey Ed...I need some fish let me know when you find them and give me your hole....:lol:


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

WILDCATWICK said:


> If you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all  Who knows why they appeared rude? Maybe they just lost a friend? One never knows....it really doesn't sound like they were rude? Maybe they thought the same thing.....Did you make conversation with them? Takes two to tango.
> I'm also in agreement with others the whole cutting sounds obsessive.


It was -8 degrees out, maybe they couldn't move their lips?


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

What's going on Ming Ming i have not had much luck this year. And to think i was going to hit you up for a good spot to go fishing next time you were out but if you dont want company then be that way...LOL  Just kiddin ya hope to see you on the ice soon.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

We need more people that drill 35 holes, 3 or 4 times this year I have had to drill my own hole on hamlin.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Not that I do this on "purpose" but theres a very simple solution to this problem,,,. Sometimes I drill alot of holes too, I drill a hole, throw down the vex and fish it for a minute,, then move to the next hole(leave vex at previous hole),, fish another hole, set my pole down at that hole(leave it), grab my other pole, go to another hole and take my bucket to sit on,,, move to another hole(leave bucket),, grab my other bucket and fish another hole(leave bucket), grab my chair, fish another hole (leave chair), pull my sled over to next hole so my lantern is closer(leave sled) fish another hole,,,,,, after a half hour,, I got SO MUCH CRAP ALL OVER THE ICE,, its not even funny. Basically I seem to leave "something" at every hole. I do this until I find a "hot spot" then I start to gather my belongs. I don't do this over a HUGE area, or where theres a TON of people fishing.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Drilling 30-35 holes in one day?Sheesh thats like more drilling than fishing going on.I highly doubt I could drill that many holes in one day and I have never.Hemm maybe thats why I never catch much?Ya think :lol: Next time someone drills 35 holes let me know because I wont bother with even draggin my auger with me.I`ll ask nicely though if you would mind that I fish in some of your holes,Yeah Im going to fish it if I want to anyways :lol: Just kidding :lol: :evil:


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

It was 35 holes in a small area, the guys walked across the whole lake to come by us, I firmly stand where I posted the first time. The opinion of alot of people here posted is a whole lot different than the way I feel. You must not have ever pissed me off, or you would talk to me before fishing my holes next time. Sorry I feel that way, I can't help it. I was always taught to treat people as you want to be treated.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

P.S I strongly feel the small talk is the key, before getting that close. If you don't wanna make the small talk then don't come that close.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Tommy I think your reaction is probably acceptable where you are from and where you fish. Where we fish near Rose City if I am fishing alone it doesn't matter what time of day or what the weather people are going to come and setup right by me. Of course like you said, it is all about being social. They could fish elsewhere but they seem to set up close to share stories or drink a beer with me. My buddies from down state are not comfortable with that sometimes but they warm up really quick.

It seems like everytime I go north I meet new people.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

tommy-n said:


> I was always taught to treat people as you want to be treated.


No doubt.....so did you try to make small talk to them or even say hello as they approached? Did they just ignore ya?


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

tommy-n said:


> P.S I strongly feel the small talk is the key, before getting that close. If you don't wanna make the small talk then don't come that close.


It has to start somewhere, why not with you?


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

He said that their lipps so tightlipped that you couldnt even pry them open to make them talk :corkysm55


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

I'll tell you with all the snow that was on the ice yesterday, by the time I dragged my shanty (which felt like I was dragging a deer) to my spot, the last thing I felt like doing was talking. Talk about exhausting...


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Because I did all the work, I drilled all the holes, I found the fish. You want to come and reap the rewards without even talking, I don"t think so. If I get to pissed I will not hesitate to tune up someones attitude.


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

Tommy you should have started the small talk.
Something like , can I drill you any more hole's or is 30 gonna do ya  
Jokeing , myself I've never had a prob with small talk , to me that's part of the ice fishing expieriance. 
OUTSIDER


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

tommy-n said:


> Because I did all the work, I drilled all the holes, I found the fish. You want to come and reap the rewards without even talking, I don"t think so. If I get to pissed I will not hesitate to tune up someones attitude.


I hear what you're saying, but fishing's suppose to be a relaxing activity. It's great just to be outside for a while and to not think about the real anxieties in your life. 

Having to guard 35 holes seems like an unnecessary source of stress.

Again, if it were me I wouldn't have used your holes 'cause I like to do my own thing, but maybe that guy just didn't think it was any big deal because he was relaxed enough to think that someone wouldn't get so worked up about the issue. I dunno....


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

tommy-n said:


> If I get to pissed I will not hesitate to tune up someones attitude.


Nah, you'll only bring out your worst side for your son to see and if things escalate, he'll get to witness you taken away in cuffs. The biggest fish in the lake wouldn't be worth that to me.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Your right Tommy,

Next time you should take a squirt bottle with some food coloring and every time you drill a hole, spell out your name. Then write no fishing without small talk just to be sure they understand. After all, you took the time to drill those holes so in reality they are for your use only.

If they ignore your note, when they start fishing drill another one 5 inches away and explain that you drilled those holes for you and not some jerk that doesnt even know he is supposed to talk to you before fishing. I mean the nerve of those guys.

Sooner or later one of them will object to your methods and that is your excuse to pound the hell out of them and send them on their way. Sooner or later they will get the message and know what holes to avoid. It sounds perfectly rational to me!

This thread should also serve notice to all you other guys who were under the impression that ice fishermen were the friendliest, most gracious, urbane and good natured people anywhere. FORGET it! So if you think you can fish any open hole in the lake. You cant!! You bought an auger for a reason didnt you? Well learn to use it.

Any questions?


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Splitshot said:


> Next time you should take a squirt bottle with some food coloring and every time you drill a hole, spell out your name. Then write no fishing without small talk just to be sure they understand.


LOL. If you forget your food coloring at home and you're creative enough, you can spell everything out using yellow -- a very primordial way of marking your territory. :lol:


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

This was his take for the day, I don't think you should be complaining about anything Tommy.  :lol:


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Splitshot said:


> Any questions?


Yeah, What if a little 12 year old kid comes along and wants to give icefishing a try. He has a pole from soft water fishing and he doesn't own an auger, or any real ice fishing gear. How exactly are we to put it to him that he isn't allowed to fish on this lake, which has a public access. Just tell him he can't fish, because he doesn't have anything to cut with? 

Every exchange we have with people is an exchange we can use to help teach and learn. Personally, I'd lay down my pole and cut the kid a hole (next to mine) and try and give the kid a pointer or two and the kid would leave with his 1st ice lures. 

I know I'm not the only one who has been helped by a stranger, if you have-pass it along.


----------



## fishin' fin (Feb 12, 2004)

Sib said:


> Yeah, What if a little 12 year old kid comes along and wants to give icefishing a try. He has a pole from soft water fishing and he doesn't own an auger, or any real ice fishing gear. How exactly are we to put it to him that he isn't allowed to fish on this lake, which has a public access. Just tell him he can't fish, because he doesn't have anything to cut with?
> 
> Every exchange we have with people is an exchange we can use to help teach and learn. Personally, I'd lay down my pole and cut the kid a hole (next to mine) and try and give the kid a pointer or two and the kid would leave with his 1st ice lures.
> 
> I know I'm not the only one who has been helped by a stranger, if you have-pass it along.


THAT is EXACTLY what it is all about!!!


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

OK guys, you got me laughing now, cheered up, and I know there is always more than one way to look at everything. I just don't wanna do all the dirty work for everyone else. Like it says under Scotty Hoovers thing " can't anyone find there own fish any more"


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

tommy-n said:


> OK guys, you got me laughing now, cheered up, and I know there is always more than one way to look at everything. I just don't wanna do all the dirty work for everyone else. Like it says under Scotty Hoovers thing " can't anyone find there own fish any more"



Now don't you feel better...


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm a pretty sociable guy, my wife and son think I'm too sociable but the thing that ticks me off about guys fishing close has happened to me several times.

I'm using minnows and working hard to catch some decent sized fish. Some guy sees me pull a fish comes over and drills a hole ten yards away from me and starts fishing with grub baits (waxworms, mousies, etc.). Needless to say he brings in every dink for 200 yards around, screws up my fishing, and then leaves in ten minutes grumbling about dinks. 

If you decide to fish near someone that is catching fish, have the courtesy to ask what they're using to catch all those nice fish. If you don't have the same bait as the successful guy then move away just a little bit more.

Big Mike


----------



## Ed Stringer (Jan 27, 2004)

WOW so many different views and no real way to look at both sides it will always be an issue. Youngbuck you need to come down when it's not BLOWIN so bad you can't see your nose. Mike you can fish by me anytime you like I'm ok with that my buds are'nt as nice as me. After all it belongs to god and he shares it with us. We need this weather to stableize a little.


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

nothing draws a crowd quite like when a bunch of people see you march with a purpose and gps in hand to a spot, then drill it strategically, and wip out a vex. thats like putting up a neon sign  heck even 2 fishtraps closed up tight next to each other and away from the pack draws others closer. I think all this talk is relative to the situation (ie. the size of lake, number of fisherman, northern or southern michigan, the area the 35 holes covered, small talk, etc etc....) , so i can see where everyone is coming from, its a 'had to be there' kind of thing.

also there's a big differnence if a kid who needs guidance shows up, or if its a couple grown folks trying to muscle in....big difference.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I would have started drilling more holes and when they asked you what you were doing, say playing connect the dots and you two are sitting in the middle of my picture. :lol:


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

LMAO, scotty!! Thats me,, "marching with GPS in hand, vex in the other". I usually have the GPS in my pocket and just pull it out once in a while to make sure I'm still on track.


----------



## youngbuck26 (Dec 31, 2004)

I am going to be down there come hell or highwater until the ice melts (Ineed some perch)


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

"Yeah, What if a little 12 year old kid comes along and wants to give icefishing a try."

Grab him by the scruff of the neck, slap him a couple of times and tell him to get off your lake! Kick him in the pants on the way off the ice and tell him when he comes out there with the right equipement you might let him fish!

We have to stop babying these kids or before you know it they will be catching all our fish.

Next question!

PS Thanks for not getting angry with me Tommy. When I posted that last post I was off my meds, but I feel better now.


----------



## BrowTine (Oct 23, 2004)

Aw heck Tommy,

The guy probably pulled a bunch of strings to make the time to take his son ice fishin.

They probably dont really know what they're doin, probably not experts....just a guy and his son spending some time ice fishing together.

The first basic concept any person learns when starting out is, look for other fishermen. Cause those more experienced fishermen must be sitting on a school of fish...

And maybe the guy just wanted the kid to catch a couple...

Maybe he didnt say much....cause he didnt want to be rude....and interupt your fishing.

anyway....may be way off base...just random thoughts


----------



## SNAPPY (Feb 13, 2004)

Splitshot said:


> Grab him by the scruff of the neck, slap him a couple of times and tell him to get off your lake! Kick him in the pants on the way off the ice and tell him when he comes out there with the right equipement you might let him fish!
> 
> We have to stop babying these kids or before you know it they will be catching all our fish.
> 
> ...


 :SHOCKED: WOW! I dont know how to read some of you guys sometimes. All I can say is if you are serious you are on the wrong site!! And if you ever treat kids like that (which I hope you wouldnt) then I hope you step in one(or 2) of the 35-40 holes that tommy-n drilled and get stuck till you know how it feels to have someone help you out.


----------



## Islander26 (Feb 23, 2004)

Why can't we all get along  :lol: Tommy I understand where you are coming from it happens to all of us, we have to make the best of it. Seems like the first man out on the ice is a magnet and must be catching something. I've had to kindly ask people to move when they try to setup there shanty between mine and my tipups that are 20 feet away. "Excuse me can you leave your doors open so I can see if my flag is up". That usually gets a chuckle and they move


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

decoy tipups


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

WOW, went ice fishing for the first time Friday at Fairhaven with my new shanty, auger, heater, jigs, rods, blah blah blah, fished sun up to sun down, moved several times, cut all my own holes and actually came away with enough perch for a meal :woohoo1: I am 39 years of age and have fished for 30 of those years, but have never made it out on the Ice untill this year. What convinced me to try was becomming a member of this site and seeing the comeraderie (sp) amongst Ice Fishermen  This thread reminds me of combat fishing on the manistee (that I no longer do) what gives??
I am quite the considerate fisherman and I can honestly say that had it been me that was out there I most likely would have never guessed that two people were fishing 30+ holes. How on earth is a person to know, this comming from a first timer, just wondering???


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

SNAPPY said:


> :SHOCKED: WOW! I dont know how to read some of you guys sometimes. All I can say is if you are serious you are on the wrong site!! And if you ever treat kids like that (which I hope you wouldnt) then I hope you step in one(or 2) of the 35-40 holes that tommy-n drilled and get stuck till you know how it feels to have someone help you out.


Snappy, I know it is far from easy to read people you have not met, by what they write on the internet, but if you met Splitshot, or saw him interact with kids, you would realize how laughable that post was. 

All in good fun all.


Just keep yer freakin distance from my holes :16suspect :lol:


----------



## SNAPPY (Feb 13, 2004)

I was hoping for a reply like this. Thanks Amos. No disrespect to anyone.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I also can tell you splitshot was kidding, Hes the kind of guy who would drill 35 holes if he thought someone else might come around. If someone did come close he would probably show them more about how to fish than you can possibly imagine.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I think splitshot was just having a little fun, trying to cheer me up, guess what it worked. And for the record, I have helped alot of people out on the ice, people I never met until then. Numerous times gave some of my fish to them, because they could not catch enough for a meal. But like I said before it's all about attitude, making a little small talk first.


----------



## gregg (Jan 16, 2005)

All,

This guy is utterly ridiculous. Who drills more than 20 holes at a time?! If so, why would they get mad that some may assume that those holes are not being used. I would probably do the same, with a nod to the nearby fisherman, assuming it wouldn't interfere with two fisherman. This is a retarded argument. No question.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I'll tell you who drills more than 20 holes the guys that always catch more fish than you


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

I've ice fished Lake St. Clair for more than 28 years, and have always observed the 20' rule. This is something some retired lake rats taught me when I first started in the sport. If i'm fishing and someone comes out and sits down to fish more than 20' away, no argument. Even if it's a hole I drilled. It's a public lake. I've always believed that 20' was just common curtesy.
However, I do have a problem with someone who drags their power auger out and drills 35 holes around me in less than 8 fow and scares all of "MY" fish away (just kidding).


----------



## riffminer (Jan 20, 2003)

12 year old kid wanting to fish without the right gear. My God. Whats next. An early deer season so they can shoot all our deer. :lol:


----------



## walleyechaser (Jan 12, 2001)

If you were to drill that many holes in most of the places I fish
on a regular basis, you'd be taking over most of the prime area
as the good spots are not that large.
Although I'm trying hard to sympathize with your situation I
can't.
If you drill that many holes you're inviting company although
I wouldn't personally set up closer than 20 feet or so to another
fisherman unless invited.
I think where you were fishing has a lot to do with what happened.


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

Ranger Ray said:


> I would have started drilling more holes and when they asked you what you were doing, say playing connect the dots and you two are sitting in the middle of my picture. :lol:



:lol: and it was a picture of ???? :lol: and you are on the xxxx part !!!! :lol:


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

There sure has been a lot negative responses in this thread, you guys that didn't agree with tommy should look at it this way,,, if all ya had to do was find tommy and say "hi",,, you could leave your auger and spud at home and not ever have to worry about drilling another hole. Sure would be nice, lugging one less thing out on the ice, especially the auger, not to mention drilling holes(if you have the manual kind). By the way tommy,, howz it goin?,, doin' any good?,, oh ya,, any size to 'em??? hey,, do you mind if I,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

